# Boil/pimple on puppy's mouth?



## Crixus12114 (Feb 11, 2015)

My pup has developed something on his lip that looks a bit like a pimple. I've looked around to try to figure out what it could be, and it's entirely possible that I'm over-thinking it. I figured I'd post in here to get a little feedback since his next booster shot appointment with the vet isn't for another week. Image attached


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Probably just puppy acne (bacteria build up). Try feeding out of metal bowls if you don't already, wash them each time they're emptied and you can wipe his muzzle with apple cider vinegar after each meal too.

My female had reaaaaally bad puppy acne for months that basically consumed her chin and upper lip. The only thing that worked was prescribed antibiotics and antifungal creams. One pimple is definitely not a big deal though.


----------



## Crixus12114 (Feb 11, 2015)

Okay that sounds like it's probably that exactly. I've been feeding him out of a rubber bowl because it's resistant to sliding around the floor while he eats. I'll change that out for metal, and start cleaning his face with the apple cider vinegar. Thank you!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Crixus12114 said:


> Okay that sounds like it's probably that exactly. I've been feeding him out of a rubber bowl because it's resistant to sliding around the floor while he eats. I'll change that out for metal, and start cleaning his face with the apple cider vinegar. Thank you!


No problem! You can also try feeding out of a shallower bowl. My vet suggested I do so because if they have to "dig" for their food, their chin/muzzle rubs up on the food and collects oils and debris.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Could also be the dog version of a cold sore-- they get it from going to dog parks, sharing drinking bowls, etc.


----------



## Crixus12114 (Feb 11, 2015)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Could also be the dog version of a cold sore-- they get it from going to dog parks, sharing drinking bowls, etc.


He hasn't been to a dog park because he hasn't finished out vaccinations, and he's the only dog using his bowls. I'll try the first suggestion and hopefully that works and I don't have anything else to worry about!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah should be fine til you see the vet for boosters unless it starts to change quickly


----------

